# Results are in !!!!!!



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im crying right now and in shock !

Becky number are 9 pre food and 129 after food definately something going on with her liver !!!!! 



Anna xooxoxxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hopefully now, you can treat the problem, and Becky will get well. I pray this is something that can be easily managed. There are many dogs with liver issues that live long lives. You now have to find out exactly what type of liver issue it is. Many liver shunts can be operated on and fixed. Hopefully there are others here with experience with liver issues that can help you figure out what to do next.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that you got the results, so now on to trying to find the treatment for her! Continuing prayers for you and Becky.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Im crying right now and in shock !
> 
> Becky number are 9 pre food and 129 after food definately something going on with her liver !!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Oh dear Anna, I love you. I am so sorry I don't understand, these things. Never had a baby with this sort of situation. Oh I have had others, so I know your heart is in your mouth.

But, just as someone that has no idea about this, how could the be so good prefood, and then so high after food.

If something was wrong with her liver, wouldn't the numbers be high all the time, no matter what?

I ask, because I don't know.

I love you Anna, and have been and am praying.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So happy that you are now starting to get to the root of the problem. Hopefully now little Miss Becky can be on her road to feeling better.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am sooooo sorry that Becky is having liver issues. I will continuously pray that the Ver will get to the bottom of the root cause that can help Becky. ***Hugs to you***


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Anna))) Still praying for little Becky.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the full name of mvd as my vet did not understand , im in a french speaking province ........



or an article to take with me ???? im going to ultrasound today at 1 pm and then 6 30 pm to my vet ??


Anna oxooxxo


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

MVD - Microvasular dysplasia. I just looked this up for you Anna and hope that it helps. There are quite a few articles that will be be able to tell you more about MVD.

Keeping little Becky and you in my thoughts and prayers and hope that things will start to get better for Becky now that there is a diagnosis.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - I'm sorry. I don't know much about liver disease. Where are you located? I was going to suggest that you PM Mary H on the forum since she knows a lot about this; read the bile acid and MVD threads (look for them in the search bar) and if you want your vet to reach out to a specialist have him/her e-mail Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell at [email protected]. She's probably the foremost vet in the country about liver issues. Good luck!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Becky*

Anna-If your vet has not already, I would get a referral to a Specialist / internist for further diagnosis / testing. Ultrasounds can be very hard to read in small dogs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Anna - I'm sorry. I don't know much about liver disease. Where are you located? I was going to suggest that you PM Mary H on the forum since she knows a lot about this; read the bile acid and MVD threads (look for them in the search bar) and if you want your vet to reach out to a specialist have him/her e-mail Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell at [email protected]. She's probably the foremost vet in the country about liver issues. Good luck!


 
Sue, you are so sweet. I know nothing about possible liver disease. I did send Jackie and Mary H, and SOS Pm to take a look at this thread. 

Love you Anna, hang in there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MVD

This is a very readable article on MVD. Also read under the AMA information listed on SM.
The address Sue gave did not elicit a response for me. ?? Hope it works for you. I will post another one in the next msg.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Faculty of the College of Veterinary Medicine - Sharon A. Center

I haven't tried this one so don't know if I would get a response or not. Worth a try.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Faculty of the College of Veterinary Medicine - Sharon A. Center
> 
> I haven't tried this one so don't know if I would get a response or not. Worth a try.


Sandi - the link I sent was a link to her e-mail address and sets up your e-mail message to go to her. The link you sent was the master page and under Sharon's picture is the link I had given to e-mail her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

A friend could not get a reply using the same address for Dr. Center. Might work for a Vet though.

Sue-thanks-Just read your reply-will pass on to my friend. Thx


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear the results aren't good :grouphug: at least you are starting on the road to getting proper answers and treatment.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Becky and praying the doctors can figure this one out!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, when things settle down you will certainly want to read this article too: 
DogAware.com Health: Liver Disease in Dogs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - the link I sent was a link to her e-mail address and sets up your e-mail message to go to her. The link you sent was the master page and under Sharon's picture is the link I had given to e-mail her.


:duh oh:
Sorry Sue! I never heard back from Dr. C using your address.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

The specialist I spoke with here in KY said he has many dogs with MVD he's followed for years. You need to see someone with experience with liver issues. This is something treatable. Please keep us posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Patsy Heck said:


> The specialist I spoke with here in KY said he has many dogs with MVD he's followed for years. You need to see someone with experience with liver issues. This is something treatable. Please keep us posted.


Anything above 100 is* generally* not MVD but some sort of shunting or hepatic damage.
It is interesting that all of the blood work came back normal. This is just another example of why I feel it imperative that all pups be tested around 16 weeks. A dog can have normal liver enzymes but have unusual BAT results.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, if this is Microvascular Dysplasia, it can be treated with proper diet and medication. I did have a furbaby with this disorder but found out about it in its later stages. I think its important for you to have a vet who has experience with this so Becky can be treated appropriately. I am praying for you and Becky. Please let us know what the results are of the Ultra Sound. Hugs to you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I know nothing about this but wanted to send you hugs of support.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Anna- If my puppy tested over 100 on a bile acid test and was healthy enough, my plan was to do a (protein C) blood test, but since it's not 100%) I would follow with a (scintigrapthy (spell?) or MRI) as they are. This was my plan, others may have another approach.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Becky's BAT..it is important to find out if it is MVD or a shunt, because the treatment for each will be different. I know this is upsetting:crying:but please know that in most cases, these conditions can be managed with medication and diet, and with good care, little Becky should be with you for many years.. hang in there..:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Anna- If my puppy tested over 100 on a bile acid test and was healthy enough, my plan was to do a (protein C) blood test, but since it's not 100%) I would follow with a (scintigrapthy (spell?) or MRI) as they are. This was my plan, others may have another approach.


:goodpost: Unfortunately, ultrasound does not always show anything helpful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> Anna- If my puppy tested over 100 on a bile acid test and was healthy enough, my plan was to do a (protein C) blood test, but since it's not 100%) I would follow with a (scintigrapthy (spell?) or MRI) as they are. This was my plan, others may have another approach.


Exactly! :thumbsup:

100 is the "magic number" that indicates a possible shunt. You are just wasting your money on an ultrasound by your vet. They are only about 80% reliable in detecting a shunt in toy breeds.

You need to get a referral to a specialist now. The next step would be a Protein C test, then a scintigraphy as Kandis said.

Here is information on the Protein C test.

Protein C Activity Assay


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Anna I don't know if you are aware of this or not, but there are 2 really good threads 'stickied' here in the health and behavior section on PSVA and MVD and Bile Acid testing. Here is a really good link that is very easy to understand and not making you wade through pages of info that are more geared to vets.

http://www.ytca.org/health_biletestproced.doc-1.pdf


I don't know if anyone has pointed this out to you but Dr. Center stressed the importance of not only feeding the normal food to your baby for the post BAT, but to do it in as much of a stress free environment possible. I'm not 100% sure but did you say they had to force feed her for the test? Don't get me wrong...I think that your baby does have something going on since she's dropping weight and not wanting to eat. And I understand that they probably had to force feed her. But the numbers may be skewed a bit. Maybe they aren't as high as the reports states. It's really important to find out exactly what you're dealing with so you know how to treat. And it's really easy to let the vets tell you what to do when they may not have the latest info. I've been there myself so I know. By taking the info from Dr. Center to your vet, this should really help. Try not to panic and breathe. Like others have said, the next step should be the Protein C and depending on the results, followed by a cholorectal scintigraphy. 

SM is such a loving group of supporting people that I hope it helps to know you won't be walking through this alone.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Anna, My Addie came back with elevated numbers on BAT. I was told yo do a Protein C as it would help tell if it was MVD or shunts. Good luck, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

So we just got back from ultra sound , results are being faxed to my vet ..... im sorry to hear that i just spent my money for nothing ((((( 




anna xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> So we just got back from ultra sound , results are being faxed to my vet ..... im sorry to hear that i just spent my money for nothing (((((
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh sweet Anna, don't feel that way. Any test run, may help in some way. You never know.

love you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aksm4 said:


> So we just got back from ultra sound , results are being faxed to my vet ..... im sorry to hear that i just spent my money for nothing (((((
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow. That's really too bad. The thing that is frustrating to me is I've heard on several occasions now where the vet will tell you they 'saw' a shunt on the U.S. and then later, once the test results are in the owners hands, what was really written was that they may have seen something that appears to be a shunt. It's really extremely rare and is usually a pretty big shunt for it to be seen on an U.S. Some vets get tunnel vision in my opinion and they see a Maltese with elevated liver enzymes and they can only focus in on liver shunt. So I would still do the Protein C. Or depending on what they say from the U.S., skip the Protein C and do the scintigraphy.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just foloowed my vets advice and she wanted an ultra sound that was not done at her clinic but at a hospital from a radiologist .........i read up on him he has his diploma from acvs , i feel bad but this is all happening so fast ........ so probably today will not find out anything i will mention to my vet the protein c test ...... i also called her breeder she told never has she had a shunt dog in her lines ever and she also told me that she would call Micheline the person where her blood lines are from , she knows her for 25 years and she said she never had shunt dogs either ?????? she will call her vet to contact me where she takes all her dogs and she will clarify that never has there been a diagnose of liver shunt in her dogs ....


Anna oxoxo



Anna xoxoxox


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ana sending you hugs and prayers for both of you.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

So now i will start cooking the tilapia diet for Becky asap and all the supplements she needs can someone with experience pm me all this so i can start .....


Anna oxoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky, you may want to PM Gigi (gospotgo) as she is really great w/this stuff and has helped her Storm so much! She is also very encouraging! She is a doctor herself so very knowledgeable. Wishing you all the very best.
Another resource would be Debbie Blaha! She knows lots as she has a baby w/liver issues, Harry.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aksm4 said:


> So now i will start cooking the tilapia diet for Becky asap and all the supplements she needs can someone with experience pm me all this so i can start .....
> 
> 
> Anna oxoxox


Personally I would hold off on any diet change or supplements until we know for sure what we are dealing with. And if your vet is willing to work with Dr. Center, have her help formulate the proper home cooked diet for your little one.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Anna -- sending lots of hugs and prays for you and your baby. I'm not experienced with liver issues, but know that we have many on here that are.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Anna ... You and darling Becky are in my prayers ... and, with love and hugs.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Anna remember what I said about Tanner, he has MVD and just turned 8.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> So we just got back from ultra sound , results are being faxed to my vet ..... im sorry to hear that i just spent my money for nothing ((((
> anna xoxoxo


Anna- I am sorry I upset you. Please don't feel bad that you got the test today. We all learn from threads, so any info can help all. I don't think it's a bad thing that you have the ultra sound. Many people get them, as most Vets recommend US first. I posted that info not knowing if you had time to talk to your vet and so your prepared should you be told they aren't sure of the findings 100%, so you would know the names of the tests that are recommended by Dr Center -should you need more disgnostics. 
I would do what the Vet says food wise for now. The thing to remember is Becky does not have the classic signs like sandi and mine exhibited with shunts. I am looking at that as a plus at this point. These are tests and that's why they recommend to follow up with the two we posted about, in order to know 100% if there is a shunt and the BAT results are true. There is still a chance that they are skewed for some reason. It just might take another test. 
Try and take it one thing at a time.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry. I had a dog with liver disease and it is very frustrating. If Becky does not have a shunt than the best you can do is manage her disease. A good low protein diet and support for her liver. My Ellie did really well on hills ld prescription food she loved it. I would def contact MaryH, she has a lot of info on liver disease.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Anna, so sorry to hear that the numbers were so elevated. You've been given some excellent advice here. Definitely PM Mary H. She is extremely knowledgeable about liver issues and elevated bile acid numbers. My prayers are with you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Anna, I don't have any experience with liver disease in dogs but wanted you to know that I will continue to pray for Becky. At least you are on the way to a diagnosis and proper treatment. Hang in there.


----------

